# 1961 Impala Bubble Top "And One"



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

okay here we go... finally got my ACE~~! 1961 Impala Bubble Top.. after years of searching and then making a deal with my homie Benny... he finally sold me one of his 61 bubbles. the ride is a pretty solid project and motivated by the homies in OUR CLUB FORT WORTH C.C.... i am dedicated to this project and cant wait till its all finished up and plaqued up for our hood... the ride will be for streets with that show touch.. color and all that to come later down the road.. so till then all comments and help is welcome. this will be my 1st bubble build. Big ups to my compadre Jose AKA SUPER62 for always pushing me on getting this project.. so here we go!

First pic taken is with me and my crew 1st trip thru THE FORT WORTH STOCKYARDS AND TO THE SONIC IN NORTH SIDE whr im sure it will be laying its belly from time to time...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

FINALLY IN THE SHOP...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WINDOWS OUT...


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Here we go!!! Seems like yesterday me you and TX MASACRE were at Pulidos talking about me or u getting a Ace!! You got one homie!!! Let's do this! I know you will!!! Congrats!!!!!! Happy for u homie!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

FRONT FENDERS AND CORE SUPPORT REMOVED... KEEPING THE FIRE WALL OG..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

GONNA NEED FLOORS...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

GONNA NEED A NEW TRUNK PAN...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

DOORS REMOVED... I CUT THE FLOORS OUT LAST NIGHT.. WILL POST MORE PICS LATER TONIGHT..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

DONUTS said:


> Here we go!!! Seems like yesterday me you and TX MASACRE were at Pulidos talking about me or u getting a Ace!! You got one homie!!! Let's do this! I know you will!!! Congrats!!!!!! Happy for u homie!!!


Man im telling you since way back all i ever wanted was a 61 Impala... from 1971-Buick to my 1946 fleetmaster and all the other rides i been thru this is my dream car... i try to atleast get in 2-3hrs a day in the shop... i finish my dream car she gets her dream home thats the deal with me and the wifey!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 9 guests)

FORTWORTHAZTEC 
DONUTS


----------



## 817HUSTLER (Jan 17, 2005)

awwl man the city is going to love this wen u done wit it! 817 coming back like we never left


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

MAKE IT HAPPEN T 1961 IMPALA BUBBLETOP TO THE TOP.
:thumbsup:


----------



## trippin' (Mar 5, 2012)

i'm lookin' forward to your progress


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

Good luck on your build homie  .good project.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> MAKE IT HAPPEN T 1961 IMPALA BUBBLETOP TO THE TOP.
> :thumbsup:


X61


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks guys me and the homie Tony "Touch" came thr and cleaned out the shop... The 64 is out the shop and the buyer is picking it up asap. And will get the ball Rollin... Got the rotisserie Frm the homie Skim so we ready to pull the frames out from underneath... I'll post pics in a few.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: congratulation on 61 bro


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks Pete... Now if i can just get Anthony to my shop ill be in good shape. Lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

64/62/61


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

looking good turtle. looks fairly solid. i need to swing thru.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

GOT UP EARLY THIS MORNING AND PUT IN SOME WORK... WASNT GOING TO SIT AROUND AND WAIT ON HELP SO I DID IT SOLO... :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

GOT THE FRAME OUT FROM UNDER THE BUBBLE... GONNA REMOVE ARMS AND REAREND TONIGHT IF ALL GOES WELL.. 
THE SEND THE FRAME OFF TO THE BLASTER... GOT ALOT DONE TODAY SOLO!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 486262
> 
> GOT UP EARLY THIS MORNING AND PUT IN SOME WORK... WASNT GOING TO SIT AROUND AND WAIT ON HELP SO I DID IT SOLO... :thumbsup:


I know the feeling homie I have done everything on mine myself except sit the roof skin back on.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks show67!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats homie! Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Me 2 Homie Thnks... I'm pushing for it to be out ASAP! But do it right at the same in I have called up the Avengers of lowriders to come in to help out on the project! More to come.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 486269
> 
> GOT THE FRAME OUT FROM UNDER THE BUBBLE... GONNA REMOVE ARMS AND REAREND TONIGHT IF ALL GOES WELL..
> THE SEND THE FRAME OFF TO THE BLASTER... GOT ALOT DONE TODAY SOLO!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

con-grats on the bubble homie. progress is coming along pretty good.....


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 486262
> 
> GOT UP EARLY THIS MORNING AND PUT IN SOME WORK... WASNT GOING TO SIT AROUND AND WAIT ON HELP SO I DID IT SOLO... :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> con-grats on the bubble homie. progress is coming along pretty good.....


Thnks Pac... Hows the bomb coming?


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Congrats on mAking one of ur dreams come thru. Best of luck on the build & also holding up Ur end of the bargain wit D wifey.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks and trust my other end of the bargain is in the works already..


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Looking good homie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thnks Pac... Hows the bomb coming?


i had to put it on the back burner for awhile. i trying to get back on it this weekend coming up.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I feel ya...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Okay back on the grind... Ordered the floors last night... So while waiting on that to get in I applied paint stripper to the 61... Messy but the out come is looking good. Didnt want to use the da on the body to much. Found some spots that will require a litte lead and metal work. I'll post pics later today.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

GOT THE FRAME IN AND SECURE IN ITS WRK SPOT.....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

APPLIED SOME PAINT STRIPPER...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

UNDER ALL THE OG PAINT...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

AFTER A COUPLE OF HOURS GOT THIS FAR... WILL MORE DONE TONIGHT... :thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking good homie,your getting a lot accomplished in such a short time!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks inked im not gonna cut any corners on my bubble...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I would love to come by sometime and check it out,and get some wisdom from you.I have a lot to learn homie .iam keep my eye on this build, cause I know your going to kill it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Congrats Turtle.. Youll Be Rollin In No Time...:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

@ inked u can ask anyone.... My shop doors always open.. come by anytime!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^:thumbsup:^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Congrats Turtle.. Youll Be Rollin In No Time...:thumbsup:


Thnks Alex! Ur 61 is the best one I seen in a long time... Just glad we are on the same team ... In no time? I didn't want to set a deadline but I want it out for 20-13


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Looking good homie... Can't wait til its plaqued up and on the streets.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

i can agree that that. shop doors open and welcome. i miss back in the day. use to come roll to fort worth every weekend and we hang out and kicked it. we will be back out there soon with newer rides. sitting back drinking and talking bout the old days. you hopping down the freeway and me doing a 3wheel in the middle of the intersection........:thumbsup::roflmao:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

project is really coming along good luck


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

TTT FOR A 61 BUBBLE IN MY CITY FUNKY TOWN TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> i can agree that that. shop doors open and welcome. i miss back in the day. use to come roll to fort worth every weekend and we hang out and kicked it. we will be back out there soon with newer rides. sitting back drinking and talking bout the old days. you hopping down the freeway and me doing a 3wheel in the middle of the intersection........:thumbsup::roflmao:



Lol Yulp those Whr the days... One day homie will do it again and talk about all the Crzy stuff we have done... Cant wait!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

You have been getting down bro! Your a solid cat and I really appreciate all you did for me getting the 64! Im always down to help so you need anything get at me, I am right down the street. I know your gonna build the ACE to perfection.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks homie... I'm goin to need ur help I'm sure to drop the body back on the frame... Glad u picked up the 64. I'm sure you will add ur touch to her. Post pics of it in your garage...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 485789
> 
> WINDOWS OUT...



I'll be watching this build sweet score T


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:cheesy:


Nice


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

This build is moving fast, gonna follow it close. Good luck!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Turtle next to Tony u tha biggest hussla I no!!!
Keep dem rides coming to da funk!!


Ttmft


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks guys for the props and will be sure not to let off on this One!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thnks guys for the props and will be sure not to let off on this One!


^^^^:nicoderm:^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Bubble yum


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

COOL PIC!


FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 488766
> 
> 
> UNDER ALL THE OG PAINT...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

GOT THE ACE STRIPPED DOWN... DASH AND ALL WILL POST PICS LATER AND WILL SLAP THE ETCHING PRIMER TONIGHT...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Found a patch full of bondo gonna have to cut this section out and patch it back up.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

These Materials are messy!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Jst bout ready


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice! Wish I cud make it over tonight but it's tha ol lady's b day so gata dew her thang! Y'all have fun and hit me up wen u pit n work! If I got time I will swing by and help! Right round da corner!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

No problem homie... Think the fellas are gonna bring thr rides and take a little cruise after some fajitas!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin good, Nice ACE!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT for the ACE, coming to life....:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

My laptop messed up on.me so only able to post attachments.
If anyone wants to post them for me will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Good progress!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Here are some pics of Wrk done this weekend had it all dwn to the metal added some primer... Now waiting on body man and floors to get in... Will now focus on the frame.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Good progress!!


Thnks Mr


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Get down than! I got the feel that thus one might b "tha one"


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Now the fun part starts today the frame will be torn down and start cleaning it up for some single stage black with 2 coats of clear...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Now the fun part starts today the frame will be torn down and start cleaning it up for some single stage black with 2 coats of clear...


thats why i pmed you..I have a product you may have been interested in..But it seems you already got it figured out.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Now the fun part starts today the frame will be torn down and start cleaning it up for some single stage black with 2 coats of clear...


U GOING TO BLAST IT STILL?


WAS THINKING BOUT JUST BUYING A BLASTER! I NEED A FRAME AND 2 DOORS DONE AND FOR THE BREAD I SPEND HAVING THEM DONE I CUD BUY THE TOOLS AND DEW IT MY SELF!

U THINK ITS WORTH IT OR R THE PORT BLASTERS TRASH?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> U GOING TO BLAST IT STILL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better get a blasting suit


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> thats why i pmed you..I have a product you may have been interested in..But it seems you already got it figured out.


I seen that homie... My box is full of PMS. I thought I got back to u.
My bad! Yea I bought all my stuff at the swap meet. Thnks ne ways


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> U GOING TO BLAST IT STILL?
> 
> 
> WAS THINKING BOUT JUST BUYING A BLASTER! I NEED A FRAME AND 2 DOORS DONE AND FOR THE BREAD I SPEND HAVING THEM DONE I CUD BUY THE TOOLS AND DEW IT MY SELF!
> ...


I was but Im gonna clean it up my self its not that bad... 
My opinion is to get it blasted if you don't know what ur doin u could really Fck Sumthing up... I wouldn't blast those doors your just gonna warp them... Now on there hand my dads friend does blasting on my last frame he chrg 200.00 that including etching primer... Came out pretty good... And that was with all suspension on it... It's all up 2 u homie.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I was asked today at work why I named the car "AND ONE" 
IN MY SPORTS MVP AFTER THE GAME INTERVIEW VOICE I STATED " MAN THIS HAS BEEN MY DREAM CAR FOR MANY YEARS NEVER GOT CLOSE I HAVE BEEN THRU PLENTY OF RIDES FINISHED AND NOT FINISHED... FROM G-BODYS TO BOMBS TO OTHER YEAR IMPALAS. MY FAVORITE RIDES WHR MY 46 AND 65... HAD TO GO THRU ALL THEM FOULS AND NOW I GOT ONE... SO WHEN I TOOK THAT LAST SHOT AND I HAVE TAKEN MANY. THAT LAST FOUL WAS ON MY 64. SLAPPED WITH CASH IN HAND. MADE THE POINT AFTER "AND ONE"! 
this will be my last low low for me. Now I have to build 5 more for my kiddos.. and guess what they all want Impalas. SMH


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

My homie Catalyzed is goin to post sum pics up for me of what I got done today... I'll knock out the rear tomorrow.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

*Progress looking good!!! *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks for posting the pics homie... And thnks for the props.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking real good .


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

nice ace! keep them pics comin


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Gonna hit up that rearend today.... And try to flip the frame over to start cleaning it up.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:nicoderm: Congrats on the find..... My Favorite, good luck


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Keep up the progress Turtle!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm: Congrats on the find..... My Favorite, good luck


Thnks man!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

DONUTS said:


> Keep up the progress Turtle!!


I'm trying homie... Wanted to get in the shop today but wifey had me buzy after Wrk... I'll get it done tomorrow for sure.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Frame stripped and cleaned up... Hopefully in the next couple of days I can get it painted.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow! Homie you on the move. your getting alot done fast bro, your defiantly gonna be ready for some sick patterns.you been thinking about what your gonna put on on the roof? I think Iam go wild and make it poop.I was gonna do something subtle, but f*ck it let's go crazy.lol I have been watching your build homie and I gotta say your killing it, you have been keeping me motivated. I have been working on mine everyday to. Grady job bro!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dumb phone,pop not poop,lol. wtf and great not grady.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks inked...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Frame stripped and cleaned up... Hopefully in the next couple of days I can get it painted.


YOU ON A ROLL T KEEP IT UP! uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm trying Benny.send me those pics ASAP homie.. or I'm gonna spend all my money at the swap meet_ lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Catalyzed said:


> *Progress looking good!!! *


X61
Wat u use on da frame?
Bitch looks new!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thks man.. I used my old Milwaukee grinder with a steal brush... Took off all the old dirt... The in the corners I couldn't reach I used CLR and dirt feel right off... After I flipped the frame did the same on both sides then cleaned the frame with reducer... Came out pretty good... Gonna go head and slap the etching primer tonight and shot it this Saturday. And Sunday put the chrome front suspension on. Slowly but will be done by Easter next year if not sooner.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thks man.. I used my old Milwaukee grinder with a steal brush... Took off all the old dirt... The in the corners I couldn't reach I used CLR and dirt feel right off... After I flipped the frame did the same on both sides then cleaned the frame with reducer... Came out pretty good... Gonna go head and slap the etching primer tonight and shot it this Saturday. And Sunday put the chrome front suspension on. Slowly but will be done by Easter next year if not sooner.


GET DOWN THEN BRO! IMA HAVE TO DO THE SAME TO THAT VERT FRAME I GOT OUT BACK! THOUGHT U USED THE STRIPPER AGIN CENTS IT LOOKT WET BUT GUESS THATS THE CLEANER U USED!!

ALSO B 4 U PUT ALOT OF TIME CLEANING THAT OLD OG REAR END WHY DONT U SNAG A TACOMA REAR FROM THE WREACKING YARD AND SWAP BRACKETS! THESE OLD REARS DONT HOLD UP LIKE THEY SHOULD!! THE TACOMA REAR IS ONLY 175 AND ITS HEAVY DUTY AND CLEARS SKIRTS STOCK!!! THINK BOUT IT! I GOT 350 INVESTED IN MY OG REAR AS FAR AS BRAKES AND REBUILD AND IT STILL HOULS AND 65 MPH!!!! JUST MY 2 CENTS!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yea man get on the grind... Took.me 2 days 3 hrs each day... Blaster would Hv been quicker but yet I save sum good money... Can't wait to get my floors Saturday..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I feel ya on the rearend... But that will come into play later... I have to stay on track 1st gotta get the body straight floors etc. Once all my metal work is completed ill feel much better... I'm not goin to be out there riding with waves all over my ride... And I'm not gonna switch it up. This is my baby.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

No juice no plaque....lol...J/K homie, car is looking great and its really moving along fast...can't wait til it hits the streets...keep up the good work compa.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i get ya on the waves, an rust shit. i don't want my bucket to look like shit, but it is what it is right now an im on a fuckin mission just to roll this bitch round the block! then ill worry bout the metal work once my plates an tags are on it! 



FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I feel ya on the rearend... But that will come into play later... I have to stay on track 1st gotta get the body straight floors etc. Once all my metal work is completed ill feel much better... I'm not goin to be out there riding with waves all over my ride... And I'm not gonna switch it up. This is my baby.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

No juice no plaque....lol... :rofl:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> No juice no plaque....lol...J/K homie, car is looking great and its really moving along fast...can't wait til it hits the streets...keep up the good work compa.


Lol... U know which way we goin the 61 compadre! I can't wait either.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> i get ya on the waves, an rust shit. i don't want my bucket to look like shit, but it is what it is right now an im on a fuckin mission just to roll this bitch round the block! then ill worry bout the metal work once my plates an tags are on it!


 I feel ya homie... Trust I get that way also Whr I wanna say Fck it... But why go back and do double the work and spend double the money. There's no turning back on this One, and this one is my last one so I Hv to come out correct... Especially an Impala!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

know what you mean bout doin it twice, but im doin it twice anyway. got a spare canadian waitin to get wrapped, so ima just get it rollin to keep me happy till i pull the body off to put on a new frame! 
and as far as it bein "your last one" ha ha! i gave up lowridin for like ten years an thought i would just do the hot rod/drag race thing, but lowriding is a disease with no cure!!!!!!!! theres always gonna be that urge to build something


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> know what you mean bout doin it twice, but im doin it twice anyway. got a spare canadian waitin to get wrapped, so ima just get it rollin to keep me happy till i pull the body off to put on a new frame!
> and as far as it bein "your last one" ha ha! i gave up lowridin for like ten years an thought i would just do the hot rod/drag race thing, but lowriding is a disease with no cure!!!!!!!! theres always gonna be that urge to build something


True true....


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I'm trying Benny.send me those pics ASAP homie.. or I'm gonna spend all my money at the swap meet_ lol


JUST STOP BY THE HOUSE AND CHECK IT OUT! ON SUNDAY AFTER THE SWAPMEET!


----------



## the 61 (Oct 11, 2009)

Been droping by keeping up with your build good progress homie what paint scheme are you going with? ttt for And 1


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> JUST STOP BY THE HOUSE AND CHECK IT OUT! ON SUNDAY AFTER THE SWAPMEET!


Will do!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

the 61 said:


> Been droping by keeping up with your build good progress homie what paint scheme are you going with? ttt for And 1


Dunno yet. Still debating on that right now...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Good news... Picking up a parts car this weekend..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

GOT HER FER 25 AND A 12 PACK I BET U HUSSLEN ASS NICCA!!! I PICKED UP A COMPLETE 50 2 DOOR RUNNING WITH TITLE FOR 500 TODAY:rimshot:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice... Now sell it to me for 25 and a 12 pack... Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you know the rules, pics or it didn't happen!


dunk420 said:


> GOT HER FER 25 AND A 12 PACK I BET U HUSSLEN ASS NICCA!!! I PICKED UP A COMPLETE 50 2 DOOR RUNNING WITH TITLE FOR 500 TODAY:rimshot:


----------



## 1951-Fleetline (Mar 3, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> you know the rules, pics or it didn't happen!


X61 AND X64


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

the fucked up part is you used to be able to get a lot in trade for a quarter an a twelve pack LOL !!!!!!!!!!


FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Nice... Now sell it to me for 25 and a 12 pack... Lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Christmas came through a little early this will keep me busy for a little while...
Floors came in and I trade this hubcap dude at the swap meet some Ss caps off a 64 for some clean 61 non Ss caps!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice move


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

nice build keep going


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Cool bro


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice floors! That will look nice in new paint on tha belly!!!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Christmas came through a little early this will keep me busy for a little while...
> 
> Floors came in and I trade this hubcap dude at the swap meet some Ss caps off a 64 for some clean.. 61 non Ss caps!


hub caps look good need to roll by and check out the ride


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> you know the rules, pics or it didn't happen!


HERES SUM PIX OF THE 50! HE HAS SEATS And extra hood, fenders and doors thrown n! I paid for her but still Gata go get her!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice find... On a sad note my great grandpal passed away he was 93 years old a hard working man.gonna slow my roll this week and spend some time with the family! Thnks guys for the props...ill be back soon.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Nice find... On a sad note my great grandpal passed away he was 93 years old a hard working man.gonna slow my roll this week and spend some time with the family! Thnks guys for the props...ill be back soon.


sorry to hear about your grandfather bro, the ride can wait family comes first.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

man, sorry to hear that wish the best for you an your family


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear that bro


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks Drphil npazzin and Pete... Just glad he is heaven looking down on us... And no longer suffering!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good luc with the build


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks homie ill get back on it soon!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sorry for your loss homie


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss, wishing the best for you and your family.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SORRY FER YOUR LOSS TURTLE!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Homies for the comments.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Nice find... On a sad note my great grandpal passed away he was 93 years old a hard working man.gonna slow my roll this week and spend some time with the family! Thnks guys for the props...ill be back soon.


:angel:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Sorry for your loss bro. looks like you putting that work in hard. get at me bro if you need an extra set of hands. Im going to sell the 327 and powerglide so let me know.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Txt me when u can.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Well my great grandpal was an og! He was so og that back in the days my great grandma would Hv his breakfast ready for him in the morning and his lunch ready for work. Then we he got home his dinner was ready and clothes irioned and ready for him to go out for the night... My greats Whr the best! My great grandma would say the ladies these days do know how to take care of there men.. I was like right granma... A friend and I Whr talking the other day and you know who you are but most of us only have 36 to 40 summers left of lowriding... Doesn't seem that long does it Homies? All this Shit one day will be all gone.. lowriders our loved ones everything... So live today like it was the last day to work or cruise ur ride... Cause I know I'm goin to het some wrench time every day till I die and push hard to get my Ace out! Much respect to all the homies doing it to the fullest! Sorry had to vent!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Keep your head up compa....may your gramps rest in peace...remember what I told you, don't mourn his death but celebrate his life....you were very fortunate to have good memories of him don't forget that cuz most people including myself never even got a chance to meet our great grandparents. You got another angel looking down at you homie.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Compadre!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Rip. Lost my grandfather last year. Shit is tough


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

My condolences!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

-SUPER62- said:


> Keep your head up compa....may your gramps rest in peace...remember what I told you, don't mourn his death but celebrate his life....you were very fortunate to have good memories of him don't forget that cuz most people including myself never even got a chance to meet our great grandparents. You got another angel looking down at you homie.


 sorry to hear that homie, he's right about a lot of us have never met our great grand parents, your fortunate one bro so celebrate your memmories with your family. My grand parents raised me and there gone now and I don't think a day goes by that I don't tell my daughter a story about the crazy stuff my grandpa used to do.much love goes out to you and your family.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thank u all for the support... Much appreciated we layed him to rest today now he's a peace. Thanks again special thnks to Alex Loco61 Jose SUPER62 Tony Skim for all the support phone calls and messages really helped me out. Thnks homies!

So tonight I get back on the grind and paint my frame tonight!


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorr to hear about the Loss Homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Well my great grandpal was an og! He was so og that back in the days my great grandma would Hv his breakfast ready for him in the morning and his lunch ready for work. Then we he got home his dinner was ready and clothes irioned and ready for him to go out for the night... My greats Whr the best! My great grandma would say the ladies these days do know how to take care of there men.. I was like right granma... A friend and I Whr talking the other day and you know who you are but most of us only have 36 to 40 summers left of lowriding... Doesn't seem that long does it Homies? All this Shit one day will be all gone.. lowriders our loved ones everything... So live today like it was the last day to work or cruise ur ride... Cause I know I'm goin to het some wrench time every day till I die and push hard to get my Ace out! Much respect to all the homies doing it to the fullest! Sorry had to vent!


not enough people are man enough to put out their thoughts like that homie, keep ya head up and all will be fine


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks homie...

Well its 12:03 CST... Just painted the frame nothing special just some single stage black with sum nason clear with a tab of smoke gray flake!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Pics


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^ NICE T^^^ KEEP ON MOVING ON THIS 61 GOOD THING I SOLD THE CAR TO YOU ITS FINALLY GETTING THE TLC IT WAS LOOKING FOR! :h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Benny


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Me and my homie Tony got up early this morning getting his frame cleaned up and ready for some paint.. his 62 is gonna come out clean once finished..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a pic after we CLR it and gv it a scrub! Canadian frame.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I dunno why my pics are coming up from my phone so ill post sum up later today...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Test


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

61 is looking good. Sorry about your loss, lost my grandpa many years ago and it still hurts.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 485790
> 
> 
> FRONT FENDERS AND CORE SUPPORT REMOVED... KEEPING THE FIRE WALL OG..


Love the sign in the background Brian said I could have one from the office to bad I never got it.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

When there is a will there is a.way!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas Massacre said:


> Love the sign in the background Brian said I could have one from the office to bad I never got it.


Call me homie...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Trying to figure this phone out... Posting my old rides...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

My 1946 Chevy fleetmaster


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

My 84 Buick regal


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

My 65


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

My 54 that never made it out but sold to a gold Christian homie of mine!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

My 63 that was sold!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

My 94 caddy


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Mine and my compadres rides Chillin in the shop!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

is that the 65 that was for sale a while back that tattoo guy had an it needed a new frame?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes I traded him my old ride and I painted and re did the interior and I sold it on here on layitlow to a homie in OKC.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Iam feelin the 65, that ride was on point homie. That's a cool pic of your guys cars


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I know man I fckd up getting rid of my 65... I seen it in some pics in a OKC show its still out there looking good!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Cut the floors out today...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Texas Massacre said:


> Love the sign in the background Brian said I could have one from the office to bad I never got it.


I may try and have one made


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^ I got him covered homie...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hey homie, gots a question for ya. i see that you just put your body shell on jackstands. im lookin at doin the same thing just have to pull the whole trunk pan an replace it. Do you think it will be stable if i got all four jackstands on the rockers instead of havin two jackstands all the way at the back of the body like you did? also are you the one that used to have a white 64 that was reallly rusty in you back yard for sale?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> ^^^^ I got him covered homie...


howmany did you end up with, I wanted one from Brian but came overseas b4 I could get it, so I was gonna take one of the business cards I got and have it made from that


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> hey homie, gots a question for ya. i see that you just put your body shell on jackstands. im lookin at doin the same thing just have to pull the whole trunk pan an replace it. Do you think it will be stable if i got all four jackstands on the rockers instead of havin two jackstands all the way at the back of the body like you did? also are you the one that used to have a white 64 that was reallly rusty in you back yard for sale?


it will be stable but u need to use those big heavy duty ones...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

And no 64 but it was a 63 I was gonna patina but had a chng of heart.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

It was this one.. u and I tlked bout it over the phone before...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> howmany did you end up with, I wanted one from Brian but came overseas b4 I could get it, so I was gonna take one of the business cards I got and have it made from that


I'm down to one and Hv it mounted outside my shop!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Rip BTHOMPSON!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Finally figured out how to post pics from my phone....:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

love the name


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks homie been holding that name for Damn near 13 years till I finally got mine.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Rip BTHOMPSON!


:thumbsup:
:angel:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

HAPPY 4TH TO ALL THE LAYITLOW HOMIES... GONNA GET ON THE GRIND ON THIS DAY OFF...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Grind all the old spot welds and cleaned up...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

then I taped up the area's Whr ill be welding the New floors welds and sprayed under coating to prevent future rust.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Now need to mock up the New floors and drill holes Whr the New welds will be at...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Now off to the pool for the 4th!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

,^^^^^^ Thnks homie I'm trying to get these floors in this weekend and Hv it up on the rotisserie asap so I can get the belly done up and bck on the frame.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Great work compa.... It's moving along quick...you'll be on the streets in no time.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Looking good! Thanks fer tha help earlier!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Okay so I'm gonna wait on putting the body on the rotisserie and get my floors done first... 
But tonight I got all my chrome out to see what I need to send off to get plated... 
Here is a pic of what we got going so far...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

who's doing your chrome work


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

nice! allways good motavation to get busy wen ur roller looks all new and chromed out!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> who's doing your chrome work


Well had some chrome put away I'm just needing spindles and sway bar and few nuts and bolts chrome plated and sending it all to skim today.


----------



## KERTWOOD (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Went out to OKC with the Homie Skim came up on the parts car the man we got it from was cool as hell... Can't wait to go back out and get schooled on how they did it back in the days....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yall finally went and got them. Nice


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes finally! Just got home.... Now for a little power nap then I'm gonna start tearing it down!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Went out to OKC with the Homie Skim came up on the parts car the man we got it from was cool as hell... Can't wait to go back out and get schooled on how they did it back in the days....
> View attachment 507542


yeah it was a fun morning. we got it loaded the easy way lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

PUUUUUSHIT!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MR. SHADES CEO OF CALI IMAGE SAYS HE REALLY LIKES YOUR BUILD.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS MANU SAMOA. MR. SHADES ALWAYS SAYS THAT EVERY CLUB HAS THEIR "ONE THAT GOT AWAY" STORY. HIS BIGGEST DISAPPOINTMENT WAS THAT YOU DIDN'T FLY THA IMAGE PLAQUE. YET, IN A WAY, HE IS AT PEACE KNOWING THAT YOU ARE WITH A GREAT CLUB.
> 
> AS FOR THE WALLA WALLA CHAPTER, DARNEL, VP OF THAT CHAPTER, HAS NOW LOST OVER 130 LBS. YOU SEE, MR. SHADES EARNED HIS NAME BECAUSE OF HIS GENEROSITY. HIS GENEROSITY IS LIKE A MOUNTAIN THAT "SHADES" US FROM THE BURNING SUN. AFTER THE RUB N TUG, HE GOT DARNEL A PERSONAL TRAINER BUT DARNEL'S HEALTH HAD DETERIORATED TO THE EXTENT THAT HE COULDN'T EVEN EXERCISE. MR. SHADES DECIDED TO COVER THE COSTS FOR A LAP BAND. DARNEL IS NOW DOING GREAT AND IS MAKING USE OF HIS GYM MEMBERSHIP.



real spit right there^^


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Okay so I'm gonna wait on putting the body on the rotisserie and get my floors done first...
> But tonight I got all my chrome out to see what I need to send off to get plated...
> Here is a pic of what we got going so far...
> View attachment 507111


:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


> real spit right there^^


LMAO! I couldn't find the topic... I'm ready to sign up!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


> PUUUUUSHIT!!!!


Had a good time...


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

See you grinding homie! Moving fast wont be too long until your in the streets. looks like you got a good donor. You need to get at me bro, gotta get at you about some chrome work and some other things about plans for my 64!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm tryin homie these kids keep ne busy... But I'm goin to keep pushing! Call me later goin to krum sometime this week to the chrome guy.


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

I feel you on that homie! I will call you tonight for sure!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Okay so I'm gonna wait on putting the body on the rotisserie and get my floors done first...
> But tonight I got all my chrome out to see what I need to send off to get plated...
> Here is a pic of what we got going so far...
> View attachment 507111


Frame look good....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> LMAO! I couldn't find the topic... I'm ready to sign up!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/336165-how-do-u-join-club-2.html


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

show67 said:


> Frame look good....


Thnks homie....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/336165-how-do-u-join-club-2.html


Yes it izzzzz yes it izzzzzzz.!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Yes it izzzzz yes it izzzzzzz.!


Ok I was told, these are the arms u need required to join. Mr Shades suggests sendin them to chrome once the sheet metal folding and reinforcing is completed.















:roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh Shit! Skim don't send my Shit to the chrome plater.. I wanna send it to get it rattle canned flat black! I'm sure I can get in... And once he sees I need to hit the gym I'm sure ill get my plaque bump for Mr shades... High above the mountain giving is shade to make dope ass arms like these! LMFAO


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Skim said:


>


Turtle lookin like "damn, I need those bumpers"...lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

For real I was like please don't bend... But the old man said I got this... I wish it was this easy all the time...

The cool thing was when the old man showed us his little shack Whr he had plenty off hoods and trunk lids..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Tore Down the parts car yesterday gonna finish it off today....


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Tore Down the parts car yesterday gonna finish it off today....
> View attachment 508722


nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Tore Down the parts car yesterday gonna finish it off today....
> View attachment 508722


that grill lookt nice! was it?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

It wasn't bad shouldnt be hard for KRUM KHROME to fix...


----------



## the 61 (Oct 11, 2009)

keep it pushing


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking real good turtle. Been real busy bro, but maybe this weekend I can swing by and check out that thing you texted me about.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Okay cool hit me up... I wanna Chck out ur ride... But aren't u going to Tulsa this weekend?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

the 61 said:


> keep it pushing


Every day homie!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

That's right, Iam all confused. To much going on. Will hook up here some how.lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol... Send me a sneek pic of ur top.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

OOweeeeee how much shipped to 87120?



Skim said:


> Ok I was told, these are the arms u need required to join. Mr Shades suggests sendin them to chrome once the sheet metal folding and reinforcing is completed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

My son and I... And he's only one stayed outside with me on the grind today tearing down the rest of the front end....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

As I checked out the trunk area to see if there was any old finds and sure enough I stumbled across this little bottle that smelled like lean... Yulp the cough syrup! I'm not trying to find out either....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looking good, did that old guy have any 4dr 62's out there


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

dbl post


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> looking good, did that old guy have any 4dr 62's out there


Pm sent.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> My son and I... And he's only one stayed outside with me on the grind today tearing down the rest of the front end....
> View attachment 509485


GOOD TIMES!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Very good times and good to see at a young age he is so interested in being in the shop with me... Just hope one day to hear him tell his Homies when he get older telling them he has been lowriding since he was 1 lol..


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

GL on the project homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Very good times and good to see at a young age he is so interested in being in the shop with me... Just hope one day to hear him tell his Homies when he get older telling them he has been lowriding since he was 1 lol..


MEMBER WEN HIM AND MY BOY WERE PLAYING N DA VERT AT SONIC!!! THEY ROLLING 64 JUCIED VERTS AT 1 NICCA WAT U TALKN BOUT!!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> My son and I... And he's only one stayed outside with me on the grind today tearing down the rest of the front end....
> View attachment 509485


Starting them out young! Might be on your side soon homie, ill hit you up


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Hit me up before u come... Bring some 61 goodies!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> MEMBER WEN HIM AND MY BOY WERE PLAYING N DA VERT AT SONIC!!! THEY ROLLING 64 JUCIED VERTS AT 1 NICCA WAT U TALKN BOUT!!


Yulp!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Finally done with messing with the parts car. Got all the parts I needed.
This weekend its all about the floors.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 510133
> 
> 
> Finally done with messing with the parts car. Got all the parts I needed.
> This weekend its all about the floors.


SCORE!! ALLWAYS FUN WEN U GET SOME OF THOSE HARD TO FIND PCS AT A PLAYA PRICE!!:h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

1:40 am CST... Fitted one side of the floor board... will fit and weld the passenger side in the am...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 510133
> 
> 
> Finally done with messing with the parts car. Got all the parts I needed.
> This weekend its all about the floors.


i'll try and get by next weekend


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Cool sounds good... I bet ur ready to get back home...


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Keep pushing Turtle! All coming together homie!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Cool sounds good... I bet ur ready to get back home...


words dont describe it :h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Hmp when u get home and come over... 

Today got the floors etched in and cut all the wholes out ready to be tacked in and sealed up.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5: Almost There Turtle


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Gonna weld them in tonight when I get off...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Gonna weld them in tonight when I get off...


I MIGHT SING THRU!!
IM TAKING THA VERT TO THOMAS TONIGHT SO IMA PASS THRU UR HOOD!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

T T T


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

TTT for the homies ACE!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

THNKS Guys.. with wifey leaving this weekend to her moms for a week ill be able to focus a lot more...
And big thnks to the homie jbrazy for the barter deal we did on the og 327 and tranny that might be going into the Ace!


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Thats how we do it homie! What ever I can do to help get you in the streets even faster and rep Fort Worth with style! It works good for both of us.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

FORT WORTH C.C.? ALL IMPALAS WHAT WHAT?


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> FORT WORTH C.C.? ALL IMPALAS WHAT WHAT?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> FORT WORTH C.C.? ALL IMPALAS WHAT WHAT?



:rimshot:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

What's Sup brother , looking good


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ThNks man... I'm ready to Wrk on it... Wifey got me buzy at the moment.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

This thread needs more progress pics!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Working on it...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Ok thankyou


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Got half the floors done will finish it off today... To Damn hot!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

right on!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Okay floors are pretty much in and secure did a test fit.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Got half the floors done will finish it off today... To Damn hot!
> View attachment 514806


Looking good nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Those floors need alot of love to get in there..Its more work then some think..Good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Okay floors are pretty much in and secure did a test fit.
> View attachment 514863


Nice!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks great compadre


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> Looks great compadre


Well u wanted progress pics... Lol 


Thnks guys hard part of the build is almost done... Metal and body work starts tomorrow.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Okay floors are pretty much in and secure did a test fit.
> View attachment 514863


looks like u will be done b4 i will bro :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^ yea okay Blanco! Lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Cut out all the rotten spots out...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Doesn't look like we are keeping it og....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

shaved dash :thumbsup:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD TURTLE


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Doesn't look like we are keeping it og....
> View attachment 515629


TIME TO GET YO WELD ON!:ninja:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yulp...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Let me know if you need me to throw down some welds on the bubble compadre... Make Tony mad with my skills...lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol... U better hope he doesn't log on... 
And Thnks for the offer I plan on doing all the work on this build...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> Let me know if you need me to throw down some welds on the bubble compadre... Make Tony mad with my skills...lol


But ill hit u up once its time for my hardlines and bumps!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> But ill hit u up once its time for my hardlines and bumps!


Yeah, I'll see what's up...lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Lol... U better hope he doesn't log on...
> And Thnks for the offer I plan on doing all the work on this build...


DAZ WAT EYEM TALKN BOUT!!!
FUNKY TOWN B PUTN N ITS OWN WERK!!!!









(WHILE MY CARS N DA SHOP) LMAO:facepalm:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

I see ya homie..Project lookin good:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Okay floors are pretty much in and secure did a test fit.
> View attachment 514863


that's not how you do a secure test. your way of testing things is going down I-30 doing 65-75 gas hopping............


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

BIRDYLUV said:


> I see ya homie..Project lookin good:thumbsup:


Thanks homie.... U need to come through sometime!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> that's not how you do a secure test. your way of testing things is going down I-30 doing 65-75 gas hopping............


Lol... Later later homie!


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thanks homie.... U need to come through sometime!


Yeah i need to come check out what ur talkin bout


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

BIRDYLUV said:


> Yeah i need to come check out what ur talkin bout


Pm me Ur #... Come thru anytime!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok was looking thru for some throw backs... While this fool try to get directions to the nearest taco stand!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

^^^:facepalm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Okay so I cut out some sheet metal off the 62 azz end I try to sell but no one wanted it... 
Ran out of wire for the welder so will try to get more work in... In the mean while I send to
Rearends to Tomas the gold plater to in gut the old one and put the chrome one together...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Okay so I cut out some sheet metal off the 62 azz end I try to sell but no one wanted it...
> Ran out of wire for the welder so will try to get more work in... In the mean while I send to
> Rearends to Tomas the gold plater to in gut the old one and put the chrome one together...
> View attachment 516886


:h5:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice build vato


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks homie! 
Sup Alex!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Aight, that's enough talking...get to work foo.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Lol... Later later homie!


no gas hopping the 61. ok a few times maybe..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Maybe... Lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Why is this car back at the shop? Lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Today go some metal Wrk in... And then pulled the motor out of the 64... 
And made another Kushking customer happy... As u can tell all we mess with is Impalas.
Here is a pic of the not yet finished metal Wrk.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looking good on that metal work


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Need me to weld that for you?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

No! But u can start on my rack for 18 batts! Lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Is that Ur color?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats Black


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

:ninja:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Metal work looks good homie moving along nicely! I think I recognize that 64 :h5:.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

jbrazy said:


> Metal work looks good homie moving along nicely! I think I recognize that 64 :h5:.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Here in Lubbock tx. And came across the Estilo Cc pic nic... Nice rides out here...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 517908



I GOT ONE OF THESE!!
NOT NEAR AS CLEAN THO!!:facepalm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 517907


looks like i need to being my A game in the bomb comp. but i'm going all og with mine with some subtle upgrades.....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Your telling me... Shit this little pic-nic got me motivated... And talkin to Tomas and my homie Tony going another route with this build. Frame is getting re painted this weekend. And sending more Shit to the chromer.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Your telling me... Shit this little pic-nic got me motivated... And talkin to Tomas and my homie Tony going another route with this build. Frame is getting re painted this weekend. And sending more Shit to the chromer.


SO GAS HOPPING?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yulp


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Your telling me... Shit this little pic-nic got me motivated... And talkin to Tomas and my homie Tony going another route with this build. Frame is getting re painted this weekend. And sending more Shit to the chromer.


:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

You weren't lying loco these bolts add up$$$$! Lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> You weren't lying loco these bolts add up$$$$! Lol


Boe tie r impala?
Those do add up but look sick!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> You weren't lying loco these bolts add up$$$$! Lol


:facepalm:Yup.. Only Ballas Shine...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

More metal Wrk done.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

GET DOWN THAN BRA!!:ninja:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

No work in the shop tonight on my out to see ....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Back to the drawing boards going to repaint the frame... 
Rear quarter Jst bout done...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Looking good mayne looks like you hard at it


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Da bigger the build the harder you ball....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Your telling me... Shit this little pic-nic got me motivated... And talkin to Tomas and my homie Tony going another route with this build. Frame is getting re painted this weekend. And sending more Shit to the chromer.


i got motivated also. going to rat rod mine for awhile b4 paint. with the bomb is going to be my last car that i build so i'll get it completely together as the years come


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I feel ya... Ru still in h town?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

What's up big dog ? Looking good as always on the progress!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Nothing much Jst trying to get it done.. how u been? Hit me up if u need help with Ur ride seen u guys gonna be putting in Wrk Saturday...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Wrkd the dash... And primed the frame... Will spray it the weekend.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:shocked:


FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 523009
> View attachment 523009


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Keep Up The Good WOrk..:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

TTT for the 61's..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Good work compa


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Looks good homie! I see you putting in that work:thumbsup:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

GET DOWN KUSH KING!!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 523009
> View attachment 523009


Looks smooth!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

lookin good brotha


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

THNKS homies... Well the debate is over... And talking with my long child hood friend Johnny Donuts...
Wanted to go red aswell... Out of respect to my homie gv him a call and let him know what my plan was... 
He was cool like I knew he would be. And going red on red on red!
Also been my choice of color... So today got off early due to sum personal Shit. And took out my stress in the shop!
Here is the base coat... Took me 5 good coats of Chevy red.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

It's 4:37 CST bout to clear post pics in a bit.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> THNKS homies... Well the debate is over... And talking with my long child hood friend Johnny Donuts...
> Wanted to go red aswell... Out of respect to my homie gv him a call and let him know what my plan was...
> He was cool like I knew he would be. And going red on red on red!
> Also been my choice of color... So today got off early due to sum personal Shit. And took out my stress in the shop!
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

BLOOD N BLOOD OUT:inout:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

4 coats of clear...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> THNKS homies... Well the debate is over... And talking with my long child hood friend Johnny Donuts...
> Wanted to go red aswell... Out of respect to my homie gv him a call and let him know what my plan was...
> He was cool like I knew he would be. And going red on red on red!
> Also been my choice of color... So today got off early due to sum personal Shit. And took out my stress in the shop!
> ...


THAT ROTISSERIE LOOKS FAMILUAR:squint:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> 4 coats of clear...
> View attachment 523459


GLOSSY:boink:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Dash about done.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> THAT ROTISSERIE LOOKS FAMILUAR:squint:


Well its not Urs.... Lol... 
Whts up with u homie?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Okay so the Texas heat is set at 106 degrees! No need to set my bake oven lol.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> THNKS homies... Well the debate is over... And talking with my long child hood friend Johnny Donuts...
> Wanted to go red aswell... Out of respect to my homie gv him a call and let him know what my plan was...
> He was cool like I knew he would be. And going red on red on red!
> Also been my choice of color... So today got off early due to sum personal Shit. And took out my stress in the shop!
> ...


You already know homie!! this ace is looking sick as hell bro!!! Frame came out very nice!!! Keep pushin!! Its on!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking fly


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Frame looks good!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just Saw It In Person... It Looks Bad A$$... Much Props Turtle.. Keep Your Head Up Homie...:thumbsup:

View attachment 523459


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks guys... Body Wrk on quarters roof and trunk will done by this weekend.
Then body goes up on rotisserie and will get started on the bellyi

Again I appreciate the props... Gonna try to do it all here in house... Only reason to leave is for the mufflers, but thats along way.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FOR TURTLE 1961 IMPALA BUILDER!


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Loving the RED turtle. That is going to be nasty! Keep grinding homie and working on getting closer to representing Fort Worth in those streets.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

whats your plans for the suspension?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> whats your plans for the suspension?


A few pics back shows he has alot of chrome


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes plans are full chrome undercarriage... Should Hv some new stuff in from the chromer by Monday.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I feel ya... Ru still in h town?


yep. i'm still here. i still come up that way from time to time.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Hit me up when u do.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 523992


Daz a coo pic!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks Chris.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Some of my 61 collection grills lol.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Some body Wrk done today.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Looks like u getting ready fer Pablo!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lefty831 (Jan 12, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 524226


Man thats a lot of work! Your doing it right. Should b sweet ride when done!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

THNKS HOMIE... TRYING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Looks like u getting ready fer Pablo!!!!


PABLO gets down... But this one will Hv no patterns no pinstripes... Jst red!


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Lookin' good!!! Can't go wrong with a bubbletop...

Here's is one we built about 5 years ago to resale...man I should have kept this _*one*_!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Love the way bubbles look in sporty wheels... Thats a nice ride.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hey you still got that 283 for sale?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

On Friday the 17th if anyone wants to come over will Hv a BBQ and birthday party for me and put the bubble on the rotisserie... 
The more hands the easier this task will be.. thnks guys.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> On Friday the 17th if anyone wants to come over will Hv a BBQ and birthday party for me and put the bubble on the rotisserie...
> The more hands the easier this task will be.. thnks guys.


Im There...:h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Im There...:h5:


Thnks homie...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> On Friday the 17th if anyone wants to come over will Hv a BBQ and birthday party for me and put the bubble on the rotisserie...
> The more hands the easier this task will be.. thnks guys.


See u Friday old ass nicca!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> On Friday the 17th if anyone wants to come over will Hv a BBQ and birthday party for me and put the bubble on the rotisserie...
> The more hands the easier this task will be.. thnks guys.


Im in see you on Friday :run:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks guys... Cant wait need to clean up the shop this week and het ready for the move...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Hit me up when u do.


:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

With the help from my compadre SUPER62 came by to help me wrap the frame! 
Lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice....looks like Imma have to miss your bash gotta be at a HS football game in MS fri nite


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

No problem big dawg...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> With the help from my compadre SUPER62 came by to help me wrap the frame!
> Lol
> View attachment 526244


Fully wrapped frame....lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

U WRAPED ALL 4 SIDES AND DIDNT ADD HARDLE N E WEIGHT:roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yulp don't even Hv to repaint!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

So this Friday sum of the homies are coming over to help put the Ace on the rotisserie...
Well today I decided to rearrange the shop so that we don't Hv to put in a lot of work and focus on getting our drink on and grub on aswell... Lol

When I'm solo and no one is around to tell me no... Or Jst wait for help! I get in the zone and say Fck it if there is a Will there is a way! So here are some pics of this evenings clean up.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry for the small pics once my laptop is fixed ill hv better post of the pics.
This is how it sat!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I used a engine hoist to pick up the rearend and picked up the crate and put a moving cart under it for the 
Rear to move around.. lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Then lifted the front with the engine hoist and scooted it out of the middle so I can put my homies 62
towards the back.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Here are the next to Impalas to rep FORT WORTH CC...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

As u can see more body work getting done...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Finally done rearranging cleaned up now ready for Friday to lift bolt up and clean up the belly!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Knowing me ill Hv it up on the rotisserie before Friday.. Ain't nothing to it but to do it...
I'm ready to get my roll on! Fck I can't wait!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Knowing me ill Hv it up on the rotisserie before Friday.. Ain't nothing to it but to do it...
> I'm ready to get my roll on! Fck I can't wait!


I can roll thru tomara and we could knock it out!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Cool let me see what we got lined up 2morrow...


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ToTheTop!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Got the Ace up on the rotisserie to day.... "ShakeRoks" did it! lol 

gonna start to clean up the belly little by little while the body wrk gets knocked out... but finally in the work station it needs to be at. waiting on my chrome frm the chromer to get a rolling chassi goin.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Gettin it in.... looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

time to get on the grind!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

going to shave the fire wall...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Got the Ace up on the rotisserie to day.... "ShakeRoks" did it! lol
> 
> gonna start to clean up the belly little by little while the body wrk gets knocked out... but finally in the work station it needs to be at. waiting on my chrome frm the chromer to get a rolling chassi goin.


Damn bro, this things gonna be ready in a week at your pace. You're damn fast for a "Turtle"!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

cleaned up a bit..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5: Keep It Going Turtle... :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ShakeRoks said:


> Damn bro, this things gonna be ready in a week at your pace. You're damn fast for a "Turtle"!


I'm trying Roks! Lol hope to see u guys later tonight.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> :h5: Keep It Going Turtle... :thumbsup:


Got to Loco! Gotta get out there with u and Jose and Blanco Jst about ready then TonyThen my prima's car is about ready for paint also... she has a nice 62.Jst had to get pass this summer and get my kiddos geared up for school!Should see more progress for sure!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD!!!! :thumbsup:U STILL DOING THE COOKOUT TONIGHT?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yulp!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Are you guys making them Bacon wrapped peppers, if not I ain't goin...lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^ stupid question! Of course... What's that Kat Williams saying... "Whr gonna get fucked up!" LolYa tu sabes


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Big thanks to all the FORT WORTH CC members to loco Blanco super62 Tony rollinrich big Rob ,Anthony Texas massacre
Dunk420 ... Had a great time got tore up. And Thnks to dunk420 for the gift... U know I like hubcaps!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Good times!!! Happy b day old ass nicca!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

+++FORT WORTH+++


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Well after a long and fun weekend got back on the grind and with body work almost done 
Went to home depot got me sum sheet metal to start on the fire wall...
Also pick up sum CLR so the trash under the belly will come off a lot easier.. 
Pics to come this evening.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Well after a long and fun weekend got back on the grind and with body work almost done
> Went to home depot got me sum sheet metal to start on the fire wall...
> Also pick up sum CLR so the trash under the belly will come off a lot easier..
> Pics to come this evening.


Were waiting!!!!!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

keep pushin homie goin fast


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Well after a long and fun weekend got back on the grind and with body work almost done
> Went to home depot got me sum sheet metal to start on the fire wall...
> Also pick up sum CLR so the trash under the belly will come off a lot easier..
> Pics to come this evening.


Look it's Woody Woodpecker and Buzz Buzzard, Man they make cartoons here!
:h5:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Body work complete on the shell....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Primed up.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Now to clean this belly up... Tried to clean it up.
Going another route with this process goin to purchase a needle scaler...the process should be faster


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

It's that why you didn't pick up the pressure washer?.... Car is looking great by the way.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I was but didnt wanna bother u... You know yesterday was Mijos birthday... And we Whr mad buzy.
I still need it...


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Man bro you are really killing it. Your working like Usain Bolt runs homie. Sorry missed your B-day homie it ended up being a late night for me. The ace is really coming along. Im ready to buy my motor and tranny so get at me if you find something fuel injected. Im gonna drop by Sunday if you and the fam dont have anything going on!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks homie Urs is coming in next once I set the body on the frame...

Still waiting on my chrome guy to come thru... I need to get my Rollin chassi going. SMH


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

LOL, I feel you homie waiting on stuff sucks. Let me know when your putting the body back on so I can get my hands dirty. I think Im going with an LT1 and 460le tranny.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

jbrazy said:


> LOL, I feel you homie waiting on stuff sucks. Let me know when your putting the body back on so I can get my hands dirty. I think Im going with an LT1 and 460le tranny.


THAT IS BY FAR THE BEST FUEL INJECT SWAP BUT ONLY IF U A BALLER!!!!
IF U ON A BUDGET BUT WANA INJECT SUM FUEL THE EASY CHEAPER ROUTE IS TO GO WITH THE 90S TBI INJECTION IN ALL THESE 1990 CHEVY TRUCKS!!! HAS THE AWSOME 700R4 TRANNY AND GETS UP AND FUKN GOES! ALSO THE BLOCK BOLTS RIGHT UP ALL U NEED IS THE TRANNY MOUNT REPLACED AND DRIVE SHAFT MOD!!! LS1 SWAPS RUN IN THE 7K RANGE ONCE SAID N DONE! U CAN SWING THE 350 TBI INJECTION FER ROUND $3500!
JUST MY 2 CENTS B/C I JUST WENT THRU THIS HOLE DEBATE WITH MY 4!!!!! BODY WERK LOOKS GUD TURTLE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Check out my birthday cake!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cars lookin good, happy bday by the way


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking good!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 530938
> 
> Check out my birthday cake!


:ninja:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Got the New tool goin... Half way done... Took about an hour.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

DOPE AZZ TOOL....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

That tool Wrks pretty good.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Good job homie...let me know if you need some help, I'll help you find somebody...lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Gonna knock out the rest tomorrow.... I hope!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

LookS Good


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Coming out pretty good ese!!! What's the purpose of the tool u got though? I'm working on a 64 4dr and I might need something like that. U should check my build in case u haven't yet. (Project 64)


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

The purpose of the tool is to beat apart the old under coating or dirt build up... 
My next process is to clean it up with a wire brush and etch prime from there and paint.
I'll Chck out Ur topic looks good...


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

So.... Went off to Krum this morning wit all my kiddos to go see the homie Skim...
Of course he came thru again with some 61 goodies and my chrome suspension parts...
We almost there on the front end hardware... And came up on a clean dash parts and misc parts..
Thanks again homie...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Jst about there...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 62SPINNIN (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks good bro...


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> The purpose of the tool is to beat apart the old under coating or dirt build up...
> My next process is to clean it up with a wire brush and etch prime from there and paint.
> I'll Chck out Ur topic looks good...


Orale I see wha Sup!! I'll keep watching ur build and taking notes if u don't mind. I'm a beginner trying to become as cold as y'all.
Keep up the bad ass work homie!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks bro... Now with kiddos back in school and all there supplies and gear they needed for school I can focus on the bubble... Will get this belly painted this week...


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Looking good homie! I swooped the moonroof off regalryda thanks for giving me the contact number bro.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Looking good!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

jbrazy said:


> Looking good homie! I swooped the moonroof off regalryda thanks for giving me the contact number bro.


Cool I'm glad u got it... I would Hv got it but to big for my roof!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Looking good!!


Thnx dunk!


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

I think the ace's roof looks better without it anyway.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Raised it up a little bit... Should Hv it all cleaned up smooth by Friday...


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

Your 61 project looks like it coming along great and i can tell you know what your doing. Keep it up. Took me 7 years to finish mine.:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Chiques-OG said:


> Your 61 project looks like it coming along great and i can tell you know what your doing. Keep it up. Took me 7 years to finish mine.:thumbsup:


Thanks homie.. jst tryin the best i can, it aint easy with the schedule my kids keep me on... and baseball season for them is all around the corner and they askin me to coach this year.. 
your ride is very nice... please feel free to post pics of it on here for some motivation... if you hv sum advice please let me knw thnks..


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Raised it up a little bit... Should Hv it all cleaned up smooth by Friday...
> 
> 
> View attachment 532439


 looking good homie


----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

looking good Turtle looking good.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks guys... Belly should be primed by tomorrow...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

LOOKS NICE RIDEN HIGH:420:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

I can actually see the pics now! I can put up my huge magnifying glass now when I come in your topic. Car looks even better in person homie smooth as ice.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking real nice homie!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I LIKE THIS PIC:thumbsup:
View attachment 532439
[/QUOTE]


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Good work compadre.... At the rate your going we will be cruising together in no time.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 531664





FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 531668
> 
> Jst about there...


:shocked:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

might try that needle scaler on mine


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thanks homie.. jst tryin the best i can, it aint easy with the schedule my kids keep me on... and baseball season for them is all around the corner and they askin me to coach this year..
> your ride is very nice... please feel free to post pics of it on here for some motivation... if you hv sum advice please let me knw thnks..


Put me in coach I'm ready to play....
:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 531664





FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 531668
> 
> Jst about there...





FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> So.... Went off to Krum this morning wit all my kiddos to go see the homie Skim...
> Of course he came thru again with some 61 goodies and my chrome suspension parts...
> We almost there on the front end hardware... And came up on a clean dash parts and misc parts..
> Thanks again homie...


anytime homie


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Well thanks for all the props homies... Been at it since I got home...
Today cut out the trunk pan... When I get a chance will order a new one and Hv it chrome plated.. And cleaned up a little I have the driver side quarter well to clean and gonna etch prime it tomorrow...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

For sale.. lol free 99.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Alot of trash here...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Will knock this side out tomorrow for sure....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Cut these braces out...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Cleaned up the og braces...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

This bubble almost got a Sun roof but I was talked out of it...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Leaning side wayz....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

That was it for the night sprayed some guide coat...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

God's Son2 said:


> might try that needle scaler on mine


It's a loud azz tool but it works like a champ... YouTube needle scaler and u will see how fast it works..
I'm using 320 to smooth it all out... It's coming out pretty clean.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


> anytime homie


Thanks again for Ur help... It much appreciated!


----------



## JG64 (Aug 8, 2011)

Good project!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 533787
> 
> For sale.. lol free 99.


GLAD U DECIDED TO CHROME IT!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I know right!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Belly etched in....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

you aint playing!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Gettin it in Turtle....:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:fool2:SKEET SKEET SKEET!! U CAN SEE THA HARD WERK PAYN OFF N THIS FLICK







FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 534160


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> :fool2:SKEET SKEET SKEET!! U CAN SEE THA HARD WERK PAYN OFF N THIS FLICK


CALM DOWN! LOL


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> CALM DOWN! LOL


LMAO!!! OL BOY IS GETN AFTER IT HUU!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> Gettin it in Turtle....:thumbsup:


:werd:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

So this weekend we made our family reunion trip to college station... 
On the way I spotted this 61 4 door super clean parts...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

No one was home but I left my #


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

nice find I never find shit when I go down to CS....but I still look everytime


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I just hope they call back...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

GUD EYE BRA:run:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

So I decided to go another route... But I'm still keeping the frame red... 
Painted the belly black... Came out pretty clean.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Awww man....really wanted to see it red...looks good though either way....but red on red on red was gonna be dope.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I know but I gotta put my family 1st brother... Red is a bit pricey and Jst didn't Hv the money for it right now...
But there are plenty of red ones out there... But I'm still gonna come out with sumthing a little different maybe way different then others...
Who knows... Maybe ill be blessed with sum change and paint the belly red after all! Lol...


----------



## 62SPINNIN (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks good bro..


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

No doubt that whatever color you go with its gonna come out clean as fuck.... Keep up the good work compa.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


>


COMING A LONG WAY FROM BEING IN MY BACKYARD RUSTING AWAY MR TURTLE VERY NICE HOMIE WILL STOP BY YOUR CRIB TO CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Family first bro. Do your thing and either way it will come out clean.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I know but I gotta put my family 1st brother... Red is a bit pricey and Jst didn't Hv the money for it right now...
> But there are plenty of red ones out there... But I'm still gonna come out with sumthing a little different maybe way different then others...
> Who knows... Maybe ill be blessed with sum change and paint the belly red after all! Lol...


:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

62SPINNIN said:


> Looks good bro..


Thanks Tony... Urs is goin up next on the rotisserie... We gonna look good...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> No doubt that whatever color you go with its gonna come out clean as fuck.... Keep up the good work compa.


Thanks man... Still pushing for Easter!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> COMING A LONG WAY FROM BEING IN MY BACKYARD RUSTING AWAY MR TURTLE VERY NICE HOMIE WILL STOP BY YOUR CRIB TO CHECK IT OUT!


STOP BY ANY TIME... I PM U ABOUT SOME 67 STUFF MY HOMIE IS LOOKING FOR GET AT ME ASAP... THNKS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Used some PLIO GRIP EXPOXY... TO FINALLY SEAL THE DEAL ON THE FLOORS...
WILL LET DRY AND TOMORROW SHOOT THE FLOORS WITH SOME SINGLE STAGE BLACK...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks to my homie 62spinnin for hooking me up with this tool... To apply the EXPOXY.


----------



## 62SPINNIN (Feb 20, 2010)

No problem bro...anytime..need to get 62 on the rotisserie


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yulp.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


>


Your Almost There Turtle...uffin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you makin it look easy! nice work


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Your Almost There Turtle...uffin:


All the metal Wrk is almost done starting on the fire wall tonight!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> you makin it look easy! nice work


Thnks homie.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dont thank me, im sure that car is doin all the thankin, looks like your savin "1"


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

So tonight me and the kiddos Whr watching video of the Torres car show and that hyped them up to come out and work on the ride...
My 2 year old and 5 year Whr willing to get down with some sanding... 
Little turtle got the needle scaler out to clean out the old glue... 
And I said Fck it... White as well single stage the floors and get it all cleaned up to spray...
Even though its not going to be seen I wanted to make sure it was covered and got pretty much everything in the inside in black...
Used some plastic to cover and protect the belly from over spray...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^ Dats my Jr!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 62SPINNIN (Feb 20, 2010)

O man...sweet bro..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

You'll be driving in no time! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I hope so mrjones...


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Looking good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^^ such a great day in FORT WORTH TX today took the kids out for Hispanic heritage parade... 
Loco61 and Homie Tony and dunk420 took the rides out for the parade.... Hope to be out there next year...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^^^ MOTIVATION! Neways tonight once the kiddos chill and watch a movie... Gonna tackle the fire wall...
And start putting the suspension back together...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good Turtle won't be long now


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> ^^^^^^^ MOTIVATION! Neways tonight once the kiddos chill and watch a movie... Gonna tackle the fire wall...
> And start putting the suspension back together...


Get her done Turtle..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Get her done Turtle..


I'm on it, Ur ride is clean dawg always like the paint scheme flows with Ur ride...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

So today I decided to clean up the og rearend and spray it single stage black with clear painted the tie rods red for now until my other ones come back from the chromer. Also painted the og gear box black aswell... Need to get a Rollin frame going so I can put tje body back on the frame....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I just couldn't throw a dirty rearend on a clean frame this one will do for now until the chrome one is ready and all put back together...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

If all goes well this weekend ill come up on my brake lines and gas lines and body bushings... Gonna let this stuff dry and probably get in the shop later tonight AMD Atleast put the rearend on the frame...


----------



## 62SPINNIN (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking bro..keep up the good work


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Trying to get that body on there so we can get Urs up on the rotisserie....


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wet wet and chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


>


MY BAD :thumbsup:!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:facepalm: :buttkick:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

the ace is looking good...:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Man, you got a lot done quick. Gonna be one bad ace when it's done.:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks.... I'm a little head of schedule.... But I'm seeing Alot of 61 coming out of the 817 time to chng my game up a little... :420:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thanks.... I'm a little head of schedule.... But I'm seeing Alot of 61 coming out of the 817 time to chng my game up a little... :420:


:420:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:420: still thinking!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you ain't gotta change up nothing, its your ride do you!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> you ain't gotta change up nothing, its your ride do you!


:420:
U already know....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thanks.... I'm a little head of schedule.... But I'm seeing Alot of 61 coming out of the 817 time to chng my game up a little... :420:


ExPlain!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I got some offers on my bubble.... I'm not going to give in... I'm keeping my ride Jst gonna do some a little different to mine... Love that all the 61 are coming out... Not hating on any of my homies... :thumbsup:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Just go ahead and change the game in the DFW with your ACE homie! Dont think too much:thumbsdown:. Just do it:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I got some offers on my bubble.... I'm not going to give in... I'm keeping my ride Jst gonna do some a little different to mine... Love that all the 61 are coming out... Not hating on any of my homies... :thumbsup:


U would never forgive yo self! 
Wat u Gona do just start fliping cars with no purpose! 
Shit we talked bout All the cars u had to flip to get ware u at! Don't start over just fer a Lil quick cash! N e body can hussle up some loot! 
Not everybody can frame off there very own dream car!!!!!!


That's my two cents that I'm thrown u from Oakland Cali bra!!! Much luv!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:

I'm not homie... U guys Besafe out there.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm not homie... U guys Besafe out there.


good that your keeping it homie. cuz i wish that i had the time and space to work on my bomb @ the house. but i only get to work on it as time allows and that is not much @ all. i have things that's always coming up. plan to work on it this weekend but its going to rain all weekend here. so hopefully next weekend i would have some progress.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

30 an 8th fer humbalt:-/


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FOR T 1961 IMPALA BUBBLE TOP!


----------



## 93CaDdYdIpPiN (Jul 14, 2008)

Any progress pics bro? I've been watching this build . Nice work


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

At this time Jst makin sure we have all the hardware getting the front suspension together and my upper a-arms should be ready by Nxt Monday Jst waiting on my pops to get back in town...
Waiting on the New brake line and gas line and body bushings and bolts...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Been putting mad overtime at work again... So progress will be a little slow but ill move things a little faster in the next week or 2.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Been putting mad overtime at work again... So progress will be a little slow but ill move things a little faster in the next week or 2.


MORE OVERTIME = MORE MONEY= MORE CHROME PARTS FOR THE 61 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Es too many nice vato.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Looking real clean homie keep grinding.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> MORE OVERTIME = MORE MONEY= MORE CHROME PARTS FOR THE 61 :thumbsup:


I wish more like MORE KIDS MORE OVERTIME= SPARE CHANGE FOR THE BUBBLE....

On another note this is going to be a street ride... I'm building this low low to my wants and likes but I'm sure peeps will trip out once I get the paint and trim on it.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I wish more like MORE KIDS MORE OVERTIME= SPARE CHANGE FOR THE BUBBLE....
> 
> On another note this is going to be a street ride... I'm building this low low to my wants and likes but I'm sure peeps will trip out once I get the paint and trim on it.


YOU KNOW ITS GOING TO BE THE TOP NOTCH 61 IN THE NS!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

did you get a new stearing box?? if so where did you get it?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


>


GETTING DOWN BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I wish more like MORE KIDS MORE OVERTIME= SPARE CHANGE FOR THE BUBBLE....
> 
> On another note this is going to be a *street ride*... I'm building this low low to *my wants and likes *but I'm sure peeps will trip out once I get the paint and trim on it.


:h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

mane, your frame looks clean as hell! wish i could have one that clean withought waitin months to weld my frame up, not really in to the static suspension but your shit gona look clean!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> did you get a new stearing box?? if so where did you get it?


It's the og one I Jst cleaned it up real good and scuffed it etched primed and used single stage black on top with sum clear.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> mane, your frame looks clean as hell! wish i could have one that clean withought waitin months to weld my frame up, not really in to the static suspension but your shit gona look clean!


Thnks I wanted to reinforce this frame but I Jst knew if I did one up I would smash the back bumper every chance I could....
So to protect my investment and my bubble I decided not to so I can just laylow and get to dippin!

Thnks for the props!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i don't blame ya at all, thas why i got an extra canadian. so once i get my piece of four rollin, i can start on my frame 



FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thnks I wanted to reinforce this frame but I Jst knew if I did one up I would smash the back bumper every chance I could....
> So to protect my investment and my bubble I decided not to so I can just laylow and get to dippin!
> 
> Thnks for the props!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> It's the og one I Jst cleaned it up real good and scuffed it etched primed and used single stage black on top with sum clear.


ok cool..Im looking for a new one there just damn high.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Can u save me the stencils?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

if your talkin bout templates for the frame, sure ill make ya a copy of em if you want. might be a lil while till i get to that point yet as i am still lookin for a welder. i had made a deal to trade a used two pump setup complete minus batteries for a 220v mig, but that deal fell through 



FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Can u save me the stencils?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Cool Thnks.... 

So today got up early and went to my pops shop and got my power balls welded and extending the front a arms an inch....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just wonderin why you din't recess them into the controll arm? ive seen it done numerous ways


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

npazzin said:


> if your talkin bout templates for the frame, sure ill make ya a copy of em if you want. might be a lil while till i get to that point yet as i am still lookin for a welder. i had made a deal to trade a used two pump setup complete minus batteries for a 220v mig, but that deal fell through



R u intrested in a Lincoln 220v stick welder?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> just wonderin why you din't recess them into the controll arm? ive seen it done numerous ways


He's not done yet... We had to cut it short today in the shop he had somethings to do today. I'll post some pics once he's finished them up...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Well been out of the shop this whole week since my wife has very ill.... She's doing alot better now... And last night had a chance to get in there and mock up the templates for the fire wall... Tonight if all goes well Wil get a little welding action in... Build slowing down but still getting in work with what I got. 
Xmas is coming soon and I love to go all out for all 6 of my kiddos so gotta put in more OT and save sum $$$$
I'll be sure to post pics tonight..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Handle yo biz homie! Leme no wen u want to come pit n some work!!! Right down beach


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Right on bro gotta stack your chips. Hope all is well with the fam! Get at me if you need extra hands.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Well been out of the shop this whole week since my wife has very ill.... She's doing alot better now... And last night had a chance to get in there and mock up the templates for the fire wall... Tonight if all goes well Wil get a little welding action in... Build slowing down but still getting in work with what I got.
> Xmas is coming soon and I love to go all out for all 6 of my kiddos so gotta put in more OT and save sum $$$$
> I'll be sure to post pics tonight..


Hope You Guys Are Doing Well.. Family Always Comes First...:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

This weekend was a lazy one, but got the firewall shaved and tomorrow going to add in some filler...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Still Hv to go by my homie Thomas aka "texasgoldplater" crib to pick up my springs and cylinders for the front and rear...
Pops said my uppers should be ready by next weekend...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thought this would be cool pic to share my Compadre SUPER62 took me out for a cruise so I wouldn't lose motivation!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Still Hv to go by my homie Thomas aka "texasgoldplater" crib to pick up my springs and cylinders for the front and rear...
> Pops said my uppers should be ready by next weekend...


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thought this would be cool pic to share my Compadre SUPER62 took me out for a cruise so I wouldn't lose motivation!


shit just being around his car is motivation


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thought this would be cool pic to share my Compadre SUPER62 took me out for a cruise so I wouldn't lose motivation!


Had a great time that night....shit, we should do it more often.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

-SUPER62- said:


> Had a great time that night....shit, we should do it more often.


uffin:


----------



## 62SPINNIN (Feb 20, 2010)

Good job on the firewall...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> shit just being around his car is motivation


Thanks for the compliment but between you and the homie Brent busting out something new on you rides every week Im the one who is getting the motivation to step my game up.... You guys passed me up long time ago..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Trying homie...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> Thanks for the compliment but between you and the homie Brent busting out something new on you rides every week Im the one who is getting the motivation to step my game up.... You guys passed me up long time ago..


thanks you're too kind...I'm working backwards now fixin shit that got fucked up along the way like my moldings and hood bodywork and shit


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hope all is good! :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Still Hv to go by my homie Thomas aka "texasgoldplater" crib to pick up my springs and cylinders for the front and rear...
> Pops said my uppers should be ready by next weekend...


Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

nice bubble top!!!!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Trying homie...


What up Turtle? How you been? Post up some progress pics!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

What's up homies sorry for the lack of wrk... Been stackin up chips... 
I should hv some pics by this weekend... Thnks for taken my topic ttt


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> What's up homies sorry for the lack of wrk... Been stackin up chips...
> I should hv some pics by this weekend... Thnks for taken my topic ttt


:drama:
I like chips....


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

TTT 

Frame lookn stellar!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:dramaICS T


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WELL CHANGING COLORS ONE LAST TIME... 
SORRY FOR THE SMALL PICS STILL TRYIN TO FIGURE THIS PHONE OUT...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

PICKED UP THIS BOMB UP FOR MY 12 YEAR OLD SON FOR HIS BIRTHDAY... GOT IT OFF THE HOMIE DUNK420


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

GOT THE BRAKE LINE GAS LINE AND BODY BUSHINGS AND BOLTS IN FROM LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS...... 
JUST GOIN TO RE PAINT THE SLAP THE BODY BACK ON THE FRAME.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 570718
> WELL CHANGING COLORS ONE LAST TIME...
> SORRY FOR THE SMALL PICS STILL TRYIN TO FIGURE THIS PHONE OUT...


What color?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

whats good man, hows the ride coming along?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 570719
> PICKED UP THIS BOMB UP FOR MY 12 YEAR OLD SON FOR HIS BIRTHDAY... GOT IT OFF THE HOMIE DUNK420


WARE DA BUILD TOPIC!!! J/K BRO!! HOPE YALL DO BIG THANGS TO HER!!! 

IMA BRING THE TRUCK SOON!! JUST FINNISHING UP A COUPLE THANGS FIRST!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> What color?


Going black again... Lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> whats good man, hows the ride coming along?


Slow man... Very slow... Work has me buzy as Hell which is a good thing but leaves me with no time to work on my ride... How is urs coming along?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> WARE DA BUILD TOPIC!!! J/K BRO!! HOPE YALL DO BIG THANGS TO HER!!!
> 
> IMA BRING THE TRUCK SOON!! JUST FINNISHING UP A COUPLE THANGS FIRST!!:thumbsup:



Lol he already asked me... I told him to make that grade 1st.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sup Turtle, hows it goin homie, from the looks of it you booked thru next spring


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Not much.... As u can see just tryin to get her done... But in no hurry!
How hv u been?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

[im close to gettin it round the block, just aint in no hurry i guessQUOTE=FORTWORTHAZTEC;16148797]Slow man... Very slow... Work has me buzy as Hell which is a good thing but leaves me with no time to work on my ride... How is urs coming along?[/QUOTE]


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Say homie have you got a chance to cut the trunk out for my 63, ive sent you some pm's and text but havent got a response.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 570718
> WELL CHANGING COLORS ONE LAST TIME...
> SORRY FOR THE SMALL PICS STILL TRYIN TO FIGURE THIS PHONE OUT...


that always the hardest put is picking a color and sticking with it


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

RML3864 said:


> Say homie have you got a chance to cut the trunk out for my 63, ive sent you some pm's and text but havent got a response.


Yes i sent u pics.. Lmk if u didn't get them...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> that always the hardest put is picking a color and sticking with it


I know right!


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Yes i sent u pics.. Lmk if u didn't get them...


No I dint get any pics, is it ready for me to pick it up?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

RML3864 said:


> No I dint get any pics, is it ready for me to pick it up?


I'll hv it.ready for u Tuesday night sir.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I know right!


when it comes to that part i'll let my girl pick out the color that;s what i did with the LS


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Not much.... As u can see just tryin to get her done... But in no hurry!
> How hv u been?


I been good, for the most part just running around looking at towing options for next year, dont like using my Avalanche for the impala


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I'll hv it.ready for u Tuesday night sir.


Say homie I had to order a new phone and I dont know when it will come in. So just hit me up with a pm when you get the trunk cut.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> I been good, for the most part just running around looking at towing options for next year, dont like using my Avalanche for the impala


are you worried that snow is going to fall from the Avalanche onto the hood of you Impala?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> are you worried that snow is going to fall from the Avalanche onto the hood of you Impala?


:yes:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thats almost funny :dunno:




Coca Pearl said:


> are you worried that snow is going to fall from the Avalanche onto the hood of you Impala?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Got the frame painted this weekend going to finally put the body back on the frame...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Got the frame painted this weekend going to finally put the body back on the frame...
> View attachment 576271


Looks nice an wet!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Got a little work in... Brake line and gas line in and shell about mounted to the frame...


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Got a little work in... Brake line and gas line in and shell about mounted to the frame...
> View attachment 578609


What's up Turtle!?!?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ShakeRoks said:


> What's up Turtle!?!?


What's up Roks! How's your suspension coming out?


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> What's up Roks! How's your suspension coming out?


Pretty good! Maybe picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Got a little work in... Brake line and gas line in and shell about mounted to the frame...
> View attachment 578609


:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

NEW BODY BUSHINGS AND GAS LINE AND BRAKES PURCHASED AT LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS... GOOD PEOPLE TO DEAL WITH.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

MY LIL BOY HELPING OUT AT 2 YEARS OLD...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ShakeRoks said:


> Pretty good! Maybe picking it up tomorrow.


I SEEN THE PICS ON FB.. LOOKS REAL NICE...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> MY LIL BOY HELPING OUT AT 2 YEARS OLD...
> View attachment 578684
> View attachment 578684


Startn him off right!!!! Keep pushing bro!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Body mounted... Now to get the front suspension on... And mount the doors to get ready for body work.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I SEEN THE PICS ON FB.. LOOKS REAL NICE...


Picked it up today. Check out my build topic!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ace looking good bro


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

got up early this morning painted some stock a arms while I still wait on my pops to finish the extended ones... And put the passenger side oor in and paint stripped it... And got it down to the metal... Now ready for sum body work...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice work


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> nice work


I'm tryin homie... Hows da four coming?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

well its been a decade or more since i did drum brakes, took me a min to figure out i was missing a couple of parts that don come with the hardware kit, but i got a guy orderin them for me


FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I'm tryin homie... Hows da four coming?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

FINALLY GOT A ROLLING SUSPENSION....


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> FINALLY GOT A ROLLING SUSPENSION....
> View attachment 579297


Nice! Looking good!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 579296



VERY NICE! :yes:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 579296


Bish is slammed up front!!! Lol

Keep pushing bra!! 

Make room fer tha truck! 
Only have to plug bout 6 more holes then she's yours!!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> got up early this morning painted some stock a arms while I still wait on my pops to finish the extended ones... And put the passenger side oor in and paint stripped it... And got it down to the metal... Now ready for sum body work...
> View attachment 579084
> View attachment 579084


Did you clear over the black paint??????? You 61 looking real good ......


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

No its single stage... Thnks for the props...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

love this pic!!!


FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 579296


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Looking good!


----------



## StinkyPete (Sep 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 579087
> View attachment 579087


Stripper with no gloves..... Brave one you are


----------



## ROLLAXIN1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Damn brotha this is tha 1st time I checked out your build, very nice! Can't believe how fast your building it. Good luck homie. Hey remember that brawl we had in county our senior year ha ha good sh*t?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ROLLAXIN1 said:


> Damn brotha this is tha 1st time I checked out your build, very nice! Can't believe how fast your building it. Good luck homie. Hey remember that brawl we had in county our senior year ha ha good sh*t?


Maybe if I knew who you are... Lol


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

StinkyPete said:


> Stripper with no gloves..... Brave one you are


I had gloves on when applying... I was being careful... Cause dat chit burns... Lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> love this pic!!!


Thnks man...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

so whats next?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Well going to put the driver side door on tonight and strip it. Then Thursday finish off the fire wall and start body work on the doors...


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

lookin good bro


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

It was cold out. Got the door on the driver side... Put the fenders up on it... Not mounted just for some motivation...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 62SPINNIN (Feb 20, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks Tony... Ur 62 is next.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 580634


THATS A NICE PIC T KEEP IT GOING!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

your pics make me wana tear my car apart


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking good Turtle


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks bro...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> your pics make me wana tear my car apart


Dont do it.... Lol.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya seems like my cars goin together in reverse order


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

It's like that sometimes... But think about it ur doing all the work and not relying on a shops...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thats just how i am, must be some kinda subconcious pride thing. ive never let anyone work on my rides


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I was goin to buy that 61


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

razo, i know where theres two 61's for sale if you still want one


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Naw now im tryin to buy a house and i still got to fix my monte and my 61 sedan ht then work on my dads elco i should of jumped on it when i had the chance


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Well good thing u didn't get it... Post up pics of ur 61 and Mc


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> thats just how i am, must be some kinda subconcious pride thing. ive never let anyone work on my rides


Werd


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I dont know how on here ill,send them to someone if they know how


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Well good thing u didn't get it... Post up pics of ur 61 and Mc


As long as it ends up getting fixed up thats all that matters hate to see cars rot lol


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

No work in the shop today... Fckin sick... Chit!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 581495



right click save


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> I dont know how on here ill,send them to someone if they know how


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=581596&stc=1&d=1355457904


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

The setup


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I see u primered it


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah.juan from aztec creations was goin tk paint it but i got some real bad body work that needs to be done


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Well good thing u didn't get it... Post up pics of ur 61 and Mc


My 61 sedan i bought it when i was sixteen im 23 now it took almost three years to just find the lower valances and another two to find some decent trim i tried tp sell it but nobody wanted it do ima just keep it and fix it


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT whats up Turtle!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Just getting over this flu and ready for Xmas to be over....how are u?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Just getting over this flu and ready for Xmas to be over....how are u?


Hope you get better bro^^:h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Fucking with the 62 tryna get it going.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

whats wrong with your duece?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Hope you get better bro^^:h5:


Thank man I am now...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> whats wrong with your duece?


When I got it I was told the motor was shot. So did some general maintenance and got it to fire. So we are just going to add some oil and change the radiator and hope it stays on. then we will move on to the lights and fuck with them.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> When I got it I was told the motor was shot. So did some general maintenance and got it to fire. So we are just going to add some oil and change the radiator and hope it stays on. then we will move on to the lights and fuck with them.


SOUNDS FUN


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> SOUNDS FUN


was with mine


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

It actually is fun because the club gets together and we drink and work on cars. The only thing I dont like is 3-5 trips to the damn auto parts store for wrong parts they give you.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> It actually is fun because the club gets together and we drink and work on cars. The only thing I dont like is 3-5 trips to the damn auto parts store for wrong parts they give you.


I Might move across the street from autozone!! That would help wit the build process!!!! Lmao


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

That does sound fun


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> It actually is fun because the club gets together and we drink and work on cars. The only thing I dont like is 3-5 trips to the damn auto parts store for wrong parts they give you.


Thats what its all about! Cant wait to see the deuce out in them streets.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lil Razo said:


> That does sound fun


Lil razo is that ur elco in the pics also?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

id move too, so long as there was a liquor store next to it! lol


dunk420 said:


> I Might move across the street from autozone!! That would help wit the build process!!!! Lmao


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thats what its all about! Cant wait to see the deuce out in them streets.


The duece needs some work but it will do for now.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sounds cool, always better to have a couple of extra hands!


juangotti said:


> It actually is fun because the club gets together and we drink and work on cars. The only thing I dont like is 3-5 trips to the damn auto parts store for wrong parts they give you.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Lil razo is that ur elco in the pics also?


Naw its my dads we been messing with it for awhile he gots it lookin clean but he dont ever drive it


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Driver side is in started to strip it...to cold out here.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shit, must be nice to have a shop that size.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> shit, must be nice to have a shop that size.



Yea I got lucky... Lots of memories here.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Got sum blocking in... And Lowered the rear.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:Great progress!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 585138


Sic pic turtle!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I like to tell people mine is a limited edition cause it came with two extra doors lol


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

looking good homie nice progress!! TTT!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking good turtle. G shit


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Pops finally finished my arms...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Shop was closed yesterday...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Shop was closed yesterday...
> View attachment 586066


NICE PIC!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 586065
> 
> 
> Pops finally finished my arms...


looks good any extensions on them


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> looks good any extensions on them


Inch 1/2


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thats alot!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> thats alot!!!


1.5 is good. you get over 2 thats alot...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> thats alot!!!


Na....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 586065
> 
> 
> Pops finally finished my arms...


Nice welds!! Pops has tallant!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks man... Took him a while but hey I'm in no rush..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ima Finnish welding up a few more holes on da 46 today and friday! Prolly take her your way this weekend!! Cool?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Ima Finnish welding up a few more holes on da 46 today and friday! Prolly take her your way this weekend!! Cool?


I hv a lot going on this weekend... By next Friday for sure...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

LITTLE MORE WORK DONE ON THE ARM'S...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 591569
> 
> 
> LITTLE MORE WORK DONE ON THE ARM'S...


CYL CLEARENCE!!! NICE!!! HAD AN OLD SPRING LAYN ROUND???


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Got some work in today a primed the fire wall...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Got a.little.adjusting to do but love the stance..

.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Keep it up! C u tomara!!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Got a.little.adjusting to do but love the stance..
> 
> .
> View attachment 593714


get you some shims ready I got a inch and a half too, 1st set of front tires lasted a whole week and a half before I figured out my toe was way off


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

CAME UP ON THESE 3 SERIES TWISTED SPOKE ROADSTARS... IF I DON'T FLIP THEM I'LL GET THEM REBUILT FOR THE 61


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

PREP AND READY FOR PAINT WHEN U RUN OUT OF PAPER USE OLD LRM CENTER FOLDS LOL...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

GOT THE HOMIE TONY'S 62 UP ON THE ROTTISIRE!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 602336


lookin firm


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its coming out real nice Turtle. .


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks loco!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Almost there! Cant wait to see paint!


FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 602336


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks bro I can't wait either!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what color you goin with?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Still up in the air... I got those right side locks for my roadstars...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Still up in the air... I got those right side locks for my roadstars...


BALLEN:wow:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

love me some roadstars! nice find!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Just a test fit...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> love me some roadstars! nice find!!!











They cleaned up okay...


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Got a little work in this weekend... Still need to color sand and buff


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

View attachment 603837


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lookin good


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks bro...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

You putting in work on the six one. Making good progress.
makes me wish I was living back in Dallas and I can come drop the bomb 
over so we can work on it


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh man the good old days!


----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

looking good bro !!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks bad ass Turtle.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Oh man the good old days!


new times coming with new and better rides


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thank fellas!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking real good! Keep up the good work!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

My homie came thru the other day with the front windshield... Starting to come together...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> My homie came thru the other day with the front windshield... Starting to come together...
> View attachment 604846


:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

man you gon be rollin by april at this rate T


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Man I'm really trying... Family 1st and we house shopping right now... But instead of April I'm shooting for that Big "M" PIC-NIC IN JUNE!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

is it a pain in the ass to install the windshield?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Dont know yet... But I'll let u know... Cleaned the trunk out today...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Fidn to get exciting up n here!!! C u Saturday bro! Wat time u thinking?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

primed up


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Fidn to get exciting up n here!!! C u Saturday bro! Wat time u thinking?


I'll call u....


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD!!! TTT!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Gonna stick with the center gold roadstars...


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Gonna stick with the center gold roadstars...
> View attachment 605526


What you asking for the wheels? 6 bills


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yea....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Got a lil dash work in tonight...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> My homie came thru the other day with the front windshield... Starting to come together...
> View attachment 604846


:shocked: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Forgot to add these in the topic... The needle filer helped out with the trunk...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice progress up in here


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

KEEP PUSHING!


----------



## BackBump61 (Apr 22, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Gonna stick with the center gold roadstars...
> View attachment 605526


Them rims look familiar


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lookin better an better!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

BackBump61 said:


> Them rims look familiar


Oh yea? I got them from the homie art....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shit id roll em!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Did some shopping today at the swap meet... Got my trunk pan and other goodies from the homies at Last Minute Customs... They got every thing u need... And big thanks to Alex for selling me his extra grill guard, and ordered my zero miles crate 350/325hp engine from Gordons engine and machine shop, engine should be here Thursday but in black.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

This dude reppin!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

This is what I ordered but in black...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Did some shopping today at the swap meet... Got my trunk pan and other goodies from the homies at Last Minute Customs... They got every thing u need... And big thanks to Alex for selling me his extra grill guard, and ordered my zero miles crate 350/325hp engine from Gordons engine and machine shop, engine should be here Thursday but in black.
> View attachment 611137
> View attachment 611138


i was hoping they would have been out at the swamp meet here last weekend but last minute wasn't. but i can go over to there shop


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TEST FIT...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

PRIMED...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

FENDERS READY TO BE BLOCKED...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

That hoe is screaming for color!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

That trunk pan come with tank mounts?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I know right... Just don't know what color yet.... 

And yea the homies from last minute get them like that even has the brace in the center of the pan... Last minute always comes Through on the goodies!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I know right... Just don't know what color yet....
> 
> And yea the homies from last minute get them like that even has the brace in the center of the pan... Last minute always comes Through on the goodies!


No lie the best to do biz with.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> No lie the best to do biz with.


NICE TO HAVE SUMBODY WITH IN DRIVING DISTANCE!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> NICE TO HAVE SUMBODY WITH IN DRIVING DISTANCE!!!


Its a good 5 hours but worth it if you get a chance to go down there


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

BUFFED OUT THE DASH TODAY... CAME OUT PRETTY WET...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

No speaker grill...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice, need to do somethin like on my dash


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

WAS GOING TO SWING BY YESTERDAY IN THE VERT BUT MY PHONE WAS DEAD AN I COULDNT CALL TO SEE IF U WERE THERE R NOT!! DASH LOOKS GLOSSY:wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Lookin good on this bubbletop!*


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Bump


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

DOORS GONE FOR BODY WORK... GONNA SPRAY THESE JAMS SOON... STILL THINKING BOUT WHAT COLOR...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Body work on hood pretty much done...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Scored these arm rest from last minute customs..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Love this one.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Progress


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:Nice updates! Keep up the good work!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

JUST CAME IN...READY TO BE SET IN PLACE.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

x2 Nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 615154
> 
> JUST CAME IN...READY TO BE SET IN PLACE.



:h5:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking Good Homie, keep up the good work.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 615154
> 
> JUST CAME IN...READY TO BE SET IN PLACE.


OH MAN!!! READY FER ME TO ROLL THRU?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SWAP OUT THAT BLACK PAN FER A CHROME ONE NOW!! ONLY 50 BUKS AND RIGHT NOW ITS EASY!! AFTER U DROP MOTER N U GATA REPULL TO SWAP!! IF U GOING THAT ROUTE!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> SWAP OUT THAT BLACK PAN FER A CHROME ONE NOW!! ONLY 50 BUKS AND RIGHT NOW ITS EASY!! AFTER U DROP MOTER N U GATA REPULL TO SWAP!! IF U GOING THAT ROUTE!!!


yeah do that shit T...., if youre gonna change it out do so with polished aluminum, or genuine AC delco pan


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yea I'm on it.. gonna grab one this weekend at the swap meet..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Good Homie, keep up the good work.


Thanks homie.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> :h5:


Sup Alex... I called u back but no answer I'll call u tomorrow...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Yea I'm on it.. gonna grab one this weekend at the swap meet..


''take yo old one with u!! theres 20 different oil pans fer a 350 so b safe and match up!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

You're making great progress doing your own work. I plan on following in your footsteps with my project.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Caballo said:


> You're making great progress doing your own work. I plan on following in your footsteps with my project.


Thank you... I'll post pics tomorrow almost done with the hood and doors hopefully tomorrow they will see some primer... 
Next will get the 350 installed and get it ready for paint... Would post pics tonight but wifey came thru with a 12 pack and just kicked back and now thinking of a color.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thank you... I'll post pics tomorrow almost done with the hood and doors hopefully tomorrow they will see some primer...
> Next will get the 350 installed and get it ready for paint... Would post pics tonight but wifey came thru with a 12 pack and just kicked back and now thinking of a color.


You know your not going to get work done like that.....lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Coca Pearl said:


> You know your not going to get work done like that.....lol



:facepalm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

all the beer does is keep ya from gettin in a hurry!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> all the beer does is keep ya from gettin in a hurry!


MAKES ME LOSE TOOLS AND BREAK SHIT!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Keeps me from loosing my fukin mind! Lol just had the batt checked put back on an now when i turn it over theres a loud clikin noise, so just opened a cold one!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol... No more drinking for me... Next cold one I bust will be at a bar with the ace parked in the parking lot!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Lol... No more drinking for me... Next cold one I bust will be at a bar with the ace parked in the parking lot!


i got me a special bottle and cigar for the day the bomb is on the road.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Little blocking on the hood...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

My 2 year got a little creative with da chalk...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 619851
> 
> My 2 year got a little creative with da chalk...


The little said your taking to long to decide on a color so daddy I'll help you choose.....lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol right!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Time to paint and install..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> MAKES ME LOSE TOOLS AND BREAK SHIT!!!!


I'll sponsor that!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 620478



how are you going to install that if you already painted it?

lookin good man


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Welding it in from the inside of the trunk...then grinding it smooth then sealing it..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

But use self tapping screws to get the pan and trunk floor to bond together... Do spot welds around then beed that bitch shut.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

i put mine in from the bottom.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice... Do u have a build topic?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Nice... Do u have a build topic?


naw man


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks CJAY... today when I get off I'm going to finish off the pan... And hopefully by Wed I'll have the trunk sprayed.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is the snap shot of my welds for the trunk not the best and claim to be but that mofo isn't going ne whr...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Tomorrow I'll grind it smooth and seal it off with some proxy so water or bass wont escape the trunk..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I'll use this...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Under shot little dirty under there and still have to install my chrome rearend..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Okay trunk is done... Still hv to install the Og mats... Gave it that splatter finish for that Og look...


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Damn bro,she's alive ! Looking good turtle,defiantly gonna turn heads homie. To The Top for bad ass ACE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Brent!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Looks like a pro job main


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looking damn good homie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Call of the wild turtle man..........


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol sup Pac....

Time to start some blocking... Hate this part!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Lol sup Pac....
> 
> Time to start some blocking... Hate this part!
> View attachment 625294


enjoying the progress your making on your six one home. Wish I had more time then one day out of the week to work on mine


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thas the fun part


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh trust its like 2 hrs a week right now... Just stacking up sum paper and working it....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Found this on in Mercer on the way to Lubbock... 6k


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 627118


Seen that about a month ago. I think a donor comes with it. At least when I seen it it said 6k for both and a black one was by it.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yea same one... Glad I got mine cheaper then that and less work.. either way it's a good start.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wad up main!! Hey shoot me a text!! Lost to number!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Yea same one... Glad I got mine cheaper then that and less work.. either way it's a good start.


Yea, I don't think it had interior either. How's yours coming along?


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Found this on in Mercer on the way to Lubbock... 6k










any pics of the car in the back ???


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ShakeRoks said:


> Yea, I don't think it had interior either. How's yours coming along?


It's coming slowly but will get there. It will be a year in May since I got it... And this weekend I hope to drop this engine and tranny in... My wiring kit from Last Minute Customs is ready so when they come down for the swap meet will get it wired and running and get the fenders back on along with the hood and try to hv it painted by the end of May. Should be ready by June. I hope but you know how that goes.

Hows the 59?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> any pics of the car in the back ???


Na they whr closed that day... But next time I go by ill see if I can get a # and better pics....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> It's coming slowly but will get there. It will be a year in May since I got it... And this weekend I hope to drop this engine and tranny in... My wiring kit from Last Minute Customs is ready so when they come down for the swap meet will get it wired and running and get the fenders back on along with the hood and try to hv it painted by the end of May. Should be ready by June. I hope but you know how that goes.
> 
> Hows the 59?


leme no u need sum help! I don't hav alot going on this weekend!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Post some updates from this weekend Compa. Your getting closer and closer now homie... Keep it up


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

-SUPER62- said:


> Post some updates from this weekend Compa. Your getting closer and closer now homie... Keep it up


man I hope u finnish her fast:h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Engine in...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 633173
> 
> Engine in...


Tight!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 633176



NICE


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ARE THOSE 14'S?


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Almost there! Looking good!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> ARE THOSE 14'S?


Yes


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Almost there! Looking good!


Thnks Mr.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 633176


Looking good!!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Wrapped up


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Yes


they look it


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> they look it


Na jk there 20s with white walls... Lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Primed the doors in today...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Hood aswell...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Did a little welding done also .... So go the the back seat brackets in.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I can see you going triple black on this one. Porsche or Harley Davidson black


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

doin it all himself, might as well go with one of the hardest colors to use that shows EVERY LITTLE FUCKIN THING!!! LOL 


Coca Pearl said:


> I can see you going triple black on this one. Porsche or Harley Davidson black


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Turtle does some badass body work so I don't see why he wouldn't


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Black be telling on you and shows What you didn't do... I like black and not afraid of it but not my color for this one.... Plus if I painted it black I'm sure the haters would nic pic on the ride since one it isn't theirs two they wish the had one 3 they can't do theirs with this much work on their own in a year. Four they're afraid What others would say about there work and blame it on others... I didnt build this car for anyone else I didn't build it for shows I built it for Me.

But thanks for the props Pac... You know what we been through homie to get whr we at... Hit me up when u come down...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Finnish it!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Black be telling on you and shows What you didn't do... I like black and not afraid of it but not my color for this one.... Plus if I painted it black I'm sure the haters would nic pic on the ride since one it isn't theirs two they wish the had one 3 they can't do theirs with this much work on their own in a year. Four they're afraid What others would say about there work and blame it on others... I didnt build this car for anyone else I didn't build it for shows I built it for Me.
> 
> But thanks for the props Pac... You know what we been through homie to get whr we at... Hit me up when u come down...


valid points homie. which every color you choose or have chosen will be nice. i'll be hitting you up next month.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cars comin out great!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Much better on them center black 13's


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like paint comin' soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes sir but.not before plenty of blocking...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:TTT FOR THE 1961 IMPALA BUBBLE-TOP


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

"Much better on them center black 13's" X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn... Looks Tough :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

More goodies from the homies at Last Minute customs!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

NICE SPEAKER GRILL 61 ^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT! I see u homie


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Just trying to be like you fam!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TO THE TOP.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you already cut it for switches? prob a dumb question


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Upgraded the speaker grill..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

came out nice


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 640016
> 
> Upgraded the speaker grill..


ALL BRAND NEW LOOKING:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Well no pics right now finished all the Damn blocking now to fix some high and low spots then spot prime then block one last time then prime and prep and spray then send this bad boy to my homies to get wired and start to put it all back together!

Then I'm goin to start on dunks 46...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Okay so I went and installed the steering column in... Still need to paint the og steering wheel..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Now I can move it around with no problem..


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Well no pics right now finished all the Damn blocking now to fix some high and low spots then spot prime then block one last time then prime and prep and spray then send this bad boy to my homies to get wired and start to put it all back together!
> 
> Then I'm goin to start on dunks 46...


The wiring is not much to it but can be time consuming if you want it layed out a concern way or back the og way.
Im rewiring the bomb with a 12volt kit but in the og way, with all the wire electric taped together. Could see myself paying for the cloth wiring kit then taking wire by wire to figure how it goes back together.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Im no expert and the shit looks kray kray! Lol so ill let a pro handle up for me....


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Upgraded the speaker grill.. 

100% BAD ASS TURTLE^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hit me up when you get a chance


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Im no expert and the shit looks kray kray! Lol so ill let a pro handle up for me....


do like I did and print out the wiring diagram and get to work........


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Well no pics right now finished all the Damn blocking now to fix some high and low spots then spot prime then block one last time then prime and prep and spray then send this bad boy to my homies to get wired and start to put it all back together!
> 
> Then I'm goin to start on dunks 46...


He'll yea man this bad boy is gona b on point! U beta not sell this one main!!! Can't wait to see wat you got instore fer my truck!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

DON'T SELL IT!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

updates?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> DON'T SELL IT!!!!


:scrutinize:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

SOLD FOR 13K....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

your jokin 13?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yulp.... Gone to cali....


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Fucker your gonna regret it...just glad i dont gotta see it rollin these streets later.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Shit, you wana buy a four you can flip to Cali?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

so...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good homie!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mayne went snowman on us........


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> Mayne went snowman on us........


Yea homie... I never sold it was playing a joke on someone on here... I wouldn't sell my ace.. but this is whr we are at ay this point... More pics to come


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Yea homie... I never sold it was playing a joke on someone on here... I wouldn't sell my ace.. but this is whr we are at ay this point... More pics to come


even if you did I sent you a pm about an ss. Paint work coming out nice. What could white did you go with?


----------



## KERTWOOD (Jul 9, 2011)

White's the color I've had picked out for mine for the longest. Looks good buddy. Coming along quite nicely.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

KERTWOOD said:


> White's the color I've had picked out for mine for the longest. Looks good buddy. Coming along quite nicely.


still go snow white with it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks good,how ling till your rollin it?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

She does look good!! :nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> looks good,how ling till your rollin it?


Thnks... Maybe late Aug... Still have to wire it up.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Getting sum things ready to be sent off to the chromer...


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Getting close!!! Cant wait


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 681259


Car's lookin real nice and clean!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Getting real close bro!!!


----------



## Daytona (Apr 5, 2012)

quedo increible


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Car's lookin real nice and clean!!


Thanks Gee... I took it to my compas crib to keep it clean... 
Now we have 2 more rides to get out before I bring mine back home... 
Chrome should be ready soon and then ill cut it for my set up...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thanks Gee... I took it to my compas crib to keep it clean...
> Now we have 2 more rides to get out before I bring mine back home...
> Chrome should be ready soon and then ill cut it for my set up...



Dew werk main!!!! Knocking it out like nuttn!!!!


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

​bring back them 61 s to life :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

NICE COLOR!uffin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> NICE COLOR!uffin:


x61!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> NICE COLOR!uffin:


'61s sooooooooooo SEXY!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

why the stocks?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Stocks until I get tires for these... 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

This is my uncle's 62 getting ready for a make over...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 681201










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 681259










NICE PLATES


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Just read the entire build...hot to death!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Before and after


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Dope.... see u saterday am to put n werk on truck!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Before and after
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


:h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Dropped the ace off at the mechanic today... Should be ready in a week..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shit youve gone this far, why take it to a mechanic?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Because I want it done right and don't want any issues ... I have a new engine no miles and I have a good mechanic that I can trust and always treats me fair... He has worked on all my cars and I do approve of him.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Went by the shop yesterday... Spent a little bit on parts for the ride... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

More goodies for the bubble... Thanks to my homies at lastminute... 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Bump


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> More goodies for the bubble... Thanks to my homies at lastminute...
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


*I know Last minute is in TX but wondering if he can match truck and carshop in orange Cali?? I need to order all this stuff too*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


*
Might not want to sell it after all the work you done brother*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *
> Might not want to sell it after all the work you done brother*



Should get it back this week Gee... But money talks... I had someone interested but never got back to me.... 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Back home and running good.. big props to my homie mike for making it a turn key ride.. now time to wire it up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

I see u homie.. Lookin good


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks birdi... Took her out for a spin the other day.. still need to paint my trunk...
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

That first ride is always the best.


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Hit me up main.....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Call me bro.. sent u a text..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

any progress on this ace?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

He sold or traded this car a long time ago


----------

